

Opening up some details of OpenSolaris under Oracle - bensummers
http://ptribble.blogspot.com/2010/02/opening-up-some-details-of-opensolaris.html

======
ax0n
I know I'm probably one of like 5 HNers who gives a shit about OpenSolaris,
but it looked pretty dicey there for a bit, and I'm glad Peter Tribble posted
this and that there seems to be some movement and support from Oracle.

